

Opera TV Store brings HTML5-powered web apps, browsing to TVs, set top boxes - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/opera-tv-store-brings-html5-powered-web-apps-browsing-to-tvs-and-set-top-boxes-2011092/

======
wccrawford
Only requires 300mhz processor to run? So it doesn't support games, canvas
animations or WebGL then, which is a big part of the draw of HTML5 now.

Might as well just call it a web STB and be done.

